
Get a free lifetime pro subscription for pitch deck app sizle.io during Covid - jeremysizle
Hey all, I&#x27;ve been working on a pitch deck&#x2F;presentation app called www.sizle.io for a while it&#x27;s still fairly new but I&#x27;m hoping that it might be useful to some people here that do any sales and marketing stuff.<p>Because of what&#x27;s going around the world I wanted to do something to help in some way and have landed on giving lifetime Pro licenses for free. We&#x27;re already doing this initiative in the education sector so already have the discount coupons on hand to provide this discount. If you try it out and want to take this up just enter either of these codes.<p>EDUPRO100 (100% discount on monthly license with no end date)<p>EDUANNUAL100 (100% discount on annual license)<p>I hope this helps at least someone during this crazy time
======
ApolloRising
Hi - I tested this for you, just so you know you have a message in your
payment form that may need to be changed"100% off Sizle Pro monthly
subscription for 12 months." but you said no end date in your post. The error
checking system is forcing a credit card even though there is no charge.

~~~
jeremysizle
Hey, thanks so much for the note. At the moment we’re using the Stripe API and
there’s no way around this, but if you’re not able to use a credit card please
sign up for a free account and email me at jeremy@sizle.io and I’ll manually
upgrade your account to Pro without a credit card (that also goes for anyone
else reading this post), hope that helps :)

